# What to do if your child has a severe allergic reaction



## brewgrl (Jun 18, 2008)

This weekend, Maverick went into anaphylactic shock when a Costco employee gave Maverick a Cashew sample. He had all the associated symptoms of an allergic reaction: coughing, then sneezing, then throwing up, then rash and patchiness, and then, the worst, swelling in his ears, eyes, lips and tongue, and closing of the throat.

As this was the first time we had to use our allergy kit, we were in a state of panic, and I stabbed myself with his epinephrine pen straight through my thumb and out the nail bed- yes, my thumb hurts. Fortunately we had two pens, but because of this horrifying experience, and seeing the number of children who suffer from common food allergens, I thought it was important to post this, in case any of you get put into this situation where a child goes into a severe allergic reaction.

What is anaphylactic shock?

Anaphylactic shock, or anaphylaxis, is one of the scariest health emergencies a parent can face; it occurs when your child has a severe allergic reaction. When that happens, your child's immune system mistakenly responds to a harmless substance as if it were a serious threat, triggering the release of histamine and other body chemicals that cause rapid and sometimes deadly symptoms, including these:


Hives and swelling of the skin, lips, or face
Wheezing or severe breathing problems
Rapid pulse
Sweating
Dizziness, fainting, loss of consciousness
Nausea, vomiting, abdominal cramps, diarrhea
Rapid loss of blood pressure
Extremely pale skin
What causes it?
A wide variety of irritants can cause anaphylaxis in sensitive people, including these common triggers:


Foods such as eggs, seafood, nuts, grains, milk, and peanuts
Drugs such as penicillin
Insect bites or stings
Injected anesthetics
Dyes used in diagnostic X-rays or scans
Latex and other industrial substances
What should I do if my child suddenly goes into anaphylactic shock?
Call 911 immediately if your child is having trouble breathing or passes out. Have your child lie down with her feet elevated to reduce the risk of shock. If a bee has stung her, remove the stinger quickly by scraping it off with your fingernail, a knife, or any sharp edge.

If you have an anaphylactic kit, give your child an injection of epinephrine immediately. (It's best to give the shot in the fat layer of the outer part of the upper thigh.) Even if you aren't sure the reaction is anaphylaxis, give the shot -- it could save your child's life.

If you don't have an anaphylactic kit but you do have Benadryl, give it to your child. If not, give her any antihistamine or cold medication you have that contains antihistamines. These help slow the runaway immune reaction.

Even if your child recovers quickly and seems to be normal, go directly to the Emergency Room.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh! How scary Jen! Did you know Maverick had allergies already? Is that why you had the kit, or are you just super prepared? Did you know he was allergic to cashews? I can't believe that Costco worker gave that to him, do you see them and think it was okay at first? Sorry all the questions, I just want to know what to do if this happens to Brayden!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 18, 2008)

This was his second time he had an ER visit because of food allergies, which is how we ended up with an allergy kit.

But we don't know what he is allergic to. But we stay away from the most common: Nuts, eggs, non-organic fruits (we were suspecting it was pesticides in the skins of grapes that made him break out before- did you know that South American grapes are known to have the highest concentration of pesticides?)...

They had a table of nut samples, and I was tasting the pistachios (he doesnt have airborn sensitivities to an allergens that we are aware of, and we aren't supposed to be afraid, unless something actually happens). Maverick was reaching out his hand, and she just gave him one.

It was like 30 seconds later he started to cough, and about 45 minutes before he went into anaphylaxis.

In between that time, we gave him benadryl and prednisilone (which is a steroid- that he is now on for the next 5 days)


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 18, 2008)

its so lucky that you knew what to do.

My sister is a teacher and they are also trained to use the anaphylactic shock pen thingies..

I'm so glad that Maverick is alright. Poor little Peanut (except not, since he's allergic..)

it must have been super scary. Those pens are one-use only, right?


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 18, 2008)

One use only... but kits usually come with 2-3, enough to get you to the nearest ER... shooting into your thigh every 3-5 minutes until you get there if symptoms seem life threatening.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 18, 2008)

That's scary Jen... I'm so glad little Maverick is okay! Thank for posting this... I should get a kit too because Connor and Ella's dad has many food allergies. Who know's what they're going to be allergic to.

It so scary when thing's like this happen to your child. My son started choking on a potato chip this past Christmas. I freaked out, (I seriously couldn't breathe) and I was trained in school what to do when a child is choking etc. My bf's aunt is a nurse, so I ran to her with him in my arms. In the meantime he threw up, and the chip came out. She said I did the right thing by getting help because when it's your child instinct is you're going to panic.

Again, I'm so happy your son is okay!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 18, 2008)

that is very scary Jen! I am glad you were prepared.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG that's so scary. I'm glad your son's okay and you knew what to do. Thanks for all the information. I suspect my son my be allergic to some food but he's never had a major allergic reaction. Where can you buy an allergy kit? At any pharmacy?


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 19, 2008)

You have to have it prescribed to you by your doctor. If you have warranted concerns, almost any pediatrician will prescribe you a kit, and go through how to properly use one.


----------

